# Oct. 2 All in the Family



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2007)

Couple gives birth to third Oct. 2 baby (Oct. 5, 2007)


----------



## Calvibaptist (Oct 5, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Couple gives birth to third Oct. 2 baby (Oct. 5, 2007)



Not to be crass, but my kid's birthdays are on October 16 and October 18 three years apart. People have asked me if my wife and I only get together in January every 3 years.


----------



## caddy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well..our daugther was born Today--21 years ago. Oct 5 I am told means a New Year's eve or day conception! I did not know this till some years ago, while looking on the Net and hearing that that was a popular Birthday...

Check it out:

What is the most common birthday?


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 5, 2007)

I have three sons within about a week of Christmas: Dec 15, 18, and 25.
One daughter came in late November (Thanksgiving this year) and one ("Oops") arrived in July 6.5 years later.


----------



## caddy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yea...both ours were "Oops" babies !


----------



## Calvibaptist (Oct 5, 2007)

caddy said:


> Yea...both ours were "Oops" babies !



How exactly can a baby be an "Oops" baby? Don't you know how pregnancy occurs?!?


----------



## bookslover (Oct 6, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> How exactly can a baby be an "Oops" baby? Don't you know how pregnancy occurs?!?



You order one out of the Spiegel catalog and the stork delivers it. Duh!


----------



## caddy (Oct 6, 2007)

^
Yea

What he said...


----------



## Washington2001 (Oct 15, 2007)

Ahhh, that is nothing. My brother and I were both born on July 4th, 9 years apart!

Might hit another record, too. My son was born on April 1st and my next child is due the week after.


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 15, 2007)

ha. My 3rd daughter was born May 22.... which according to that survey is the least popular birthday


----------

